# Oldskoo Kustom Parts



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

looks good think ill try them


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice thanks RO


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Realy Nice , great Idea !1

Thx Bro ! :yes:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:0 Oh man thats sum cool s#*t rite there, Im definately gonna try that. Good lookin out big homie


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:biggrin: WHATS NEXT :angel:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 18 2008, 03:19 AM~10679571
> *:biggrin: WHATS NEXT  :angel:
> *



working brakes :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 18 2008, 02:28 AM~10679583
> *working brakes  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: 

i already got those :uh: 

































J/k :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Good lookin' out Bro!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

i gonna have to try this, thanks RO.


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

thanks homz


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

thanks big homie


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

yo bro got anything to cover the cadillac fans out there
i sure could use some


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i can't find any good pics of a 90 digital dash  maybe hearse has one in his 90 hearse?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

damn cool thanks for these 
got any for the 49-96 impalas


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice i like the stereos alot thanks


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 18 2008, 02:20 PM~10681017
> *damn cool thanks for these
> got any for the 49-96 impalas
> *


 :loco: :rofl: You'll have a hard time trying to find any '49-'57 Impalas being that they were never made.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

49-96 wtf homie you mean 94-96


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

I think he met 94-96 :uh:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

yup


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

THESE R RIGHTOUS, RO. :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

NICE!!!



now whos going to print and send them to me? :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 18 2008, 09:12 PM~10683652
> *NICE!!!
> now whos going to print and send them to me?    :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

nice, bro...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 18 2008, 06:12 PM~10683652
> *NICE!!!
> now whos going to print and send them to me?    :biggrin:
> *


hold on.... i might be able to get these done more clearly :0


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

HEY ROLLIN CAN YOU ALSO PUT THOSE FELIX LINCENS PLATES


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

HEY ROLLIN CAN YOU ALSO PUT THOSE FELIX LINCENS PLATES


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

CAN YOU ALSO PUT THOSE FELIX LINCENS PLATES???????


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

MY BAD FUCKING SERVER


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@May 18 2008, 01:27 PM~10681238
> *I think he met 94-96 :uh:
> *



yha i did mean 94-96 impalas 
fuckin keyboard


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 19 2008, 07:29 AM~10685903
> *yha i did mean 94-96 impalas
> fuckin keyboard
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B1gB0dYr0LLin_@May 19 2008, 12:56 PM~10686494
> *:uh:
> *


its his prototype, he made himself, teh buttons are bigger so he can read them..... and it malfunctioned, but keep that on the low


ITS TOP SECRET


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:scrutinize: :wow:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@May 18 2008, 04:01 PM~10681171
> *nice i like the stereos alot thanks
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@May 19 2008, 11:50 AM~10687322
> *its his prototype, he made himself, teh buttons are bigger so he can read them..... and it malfunctioned, but keep that on the low
> ITS TOP SECRET
> *


yha and if i had it id hit you in the head with it
thanks for not letting something die


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

its all jokes, homie, get over it!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

i know but its gitting tiersome


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Hook me up w/a set homie since I aint got no printer


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

thanx bro.i needed these....how about for 58,59 n 60 ...cause those are round digit speedometers........how about pre amps....??????? :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

damn, gotta go to my parents' and print these out.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i got them to be a lot better now  file is too big to upload tho....


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Those look real good.. You ganna sell some already printed out??


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

maybe.... needs more work tho... and i need better paper....


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

You doing it on photopaper?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@May 23 2008, 09:43 PM~10726343
> *You doing it on photopaper?
> *


yea... some stuff that came with my printer....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

ttt any plates?


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Here a Web Site where you can Style your own ...look ....

i think its great lice nAcme Licence Plate Maker ......

http://www.thehoffmangroup.com/aurora/aurora.html

have fun !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chevy1964 (Oct 22, 2007)

can someone post pics of those felix plates ???


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

figured out how to get a better printout on my printer....










now for sale.... PM me....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

ok guys.... there are *$4 shipped*</span>.... pm me....


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 17 2008, 06:58 PM~11898931
> *ok guys.... there are $7 shipped</span>.... pm me....
> *


ARE THESE PRINTED ON DECAL PAPER OR PLAIN SHINY PAPER? ALSO I CURRENTLY DON'T HAVE A PRINTER AND WAS WONDERING HOW MUCH WOULD YOU CHARGE TO PRINT ME OUT THOSE DIGITAL DASHES?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

printed on photo paper... a decal wouldn't work out very well.... just cut out the stereo face with an exacto and glue onto the dash...

i'm currently tryin to re-work the dashes to print out better...


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

a rollin can i c a pic of tham tv's so i can c how thay look? if thats cool whit u


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Oct 18 2008, 06:38 AM~11902903
> *a rollin can i c a pic of tham tv's so i can c how thay look? if thats cool whit u
> *


i'll PM you


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

figured out how to get a better printout on my printer....

















now for sale.... PM me....

there are <span style=\'color:blue\'>*$4 shipped*....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sent a bunch of stereo faces out saturday.... will send out more as soon as payment recieved 

i also have *$3 pair*</span></span> with 1 inch of aluminum tube...

<img src=\'http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee175/rollinoldskoo/IMG_3493.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee175/rollinoldskoo/IMG_3494.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee175/rollinoldskoo/IMG_3495.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

 package prices available....

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>Also working on a sheet with a variety of digital dashes.....*


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Cool :thumbsup:


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

what is the purpose of the aluminum tube if you dont mind me asking. bags look great!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

yo Rolli what is the price for airbags then you ship this to germany........pm me....
thanx man :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SidewayzS15_@Oct 22 2008, 07:43 AM~11939923
> *what is the purpose of the aluminum tube if you dont mind me asking. bags look great!
> *


real bags have a spacer to make up for height.... this just makes mounting on a model easier too...

you can make the ends like this....










or this...











here are some on my builds....


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

x2


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Oct 22 2008, 06:35 PM~11947509
> *x2
> *


did you get yours already?


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

OIC looks great isntalled too. I know all about air ride just wasnt sure what the use of the pipe was for, now that I see I guess youcan use them as the botl on cups for trucks too!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Oct 22 2008, 07:53 PM~11940563
> *yo Rolli what is the price for airbags then you ship this to germany........pm me....
> thanx man  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 22 2008, 09:39 PM~11947544
> *did you get yours already?
> *


yes thay look good i will b at the tvs soon.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Oct 22 2008, 08:53 AM~11940563
> *yo Rolli what is the price for airbags then you ship this to germany........pm me....
> thanx man  :biggrin:
> *


PM me your address and how many sets and i'll check how much to ship a padded envelope when i send out the next bunch....


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

GOOD PRICES!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

your set is in the mail *kenny*....


----------



## kenny (May 6, 2008)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Got my radio faces.. They are killer.. Super crisp printing and enough to last me forever... Thanks...


----------



## twiztedplasticz (Oct 21, 2008)

love the radio faces they look great. i also have one question that does not have anything to do with the dashes or faces i want to know what "TTT" mean?


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Oct 28 2008, 08:28 PM~12000674
> *love the radio faces they look great. i also have one question that does not have anything to do with the dashes or faces i want to know what "TTT" mean?
> *


To The Top


----------



## twiztedplasticz (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Oct 28 2008, 08:32 PM~12000726
> *To The Top
> *


i dont get it what does "to the top" mean?


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Oct 29 2008, 12:00 AM~12001138
> *i dont get it what does "to the top" mean?
> *


means bringing a topic that hasnt been posted in in a while to the top, posting so it will be at the top....


----------



## twiztedplasticz (Oct 21, 2008)

oooooo i get it now thanks


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 24 2008, 12:15 AM~11955220
> *PM me your address and how many sets and i'll check how much to ship a padded envelope when i send out the next bunch....
> *


yo Rolli what is the price for airbags then you ship this to germany........pm me....
thanx man


----------



## chevy1964 (Oct 22, 2007)

DID U PRINT THEN ON PICTURE PAPER!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

yes its printed on picture paper


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatras+Oct 28 2008, 05:27 PM~12000646-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haven't been able to get to the post office... i gotta send a package out to the homie Pink86Regal also.... let you know saturday...


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 30 2008, 03:46 AM~12010564
> *
> haven't been able to get to the post office... i gotta send a package out to the homie Pink86Regal also.... let you know saturday...
> *


Thanx man............. :thumbsup:


----------



## kenny (May 6, 2008)

Got the stereo faces today!! These are HIGHLY recommended! FAST SHIPPING, too.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

hey rollin pm me a total for what i owe you and your paypal! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Oct 31 2008, 01:14 PM~12028364
> *hey rollin pm me a total for what i owe you and your paypal! :biggrin:
> *


PM sent


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Oct 29 2008, 12:25 PM~12008149
> *yo Rolli what is the price for airbags then you ship this to germany........pm me....
> thanx man
> *


PM sent

Bags will now be offered 2 different ways.....

the regular sandwiched stack great for use in truck rear suspension setups....










and this version with a cup on top ideal for cars.......










No price difference and you can mix and match pairs....


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

a rolli whan can i sand u $ 4 tv?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 2 2008, 09:20 PM~12044377
> *a rolli whan can i sand u $ 4 tv?
> *


PM me.... i might as well make a bunch of them at one time or something.... enough stuff to fill a 3x5 card size area...

here's an example of a stereo face in use...

stock dash with 2-knob radio....










i simply cut off the stock buttons and knobs then cut a stereo face out the sheet.... glued on with a drop of plain white glue....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice work on them faces brother. :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 20 2008, 01:18 AM~12480828
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:wave:


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

How much? :wow:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Dec 19 2008, 07:43 PM~12481001
> *How much?  :wow:
> *


$6 a set of 4 shipped.....


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 20 2008, 06:58 PM~12485311
> *$6 a set of 4 shipped.....
> *


They adjustible right? Do they come with the pivot cups?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

cut the shaft to length if u want it locked up or cut it short for slammed... if u cut it short... u can make it function... workin on the cups and stuff


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Sweet bro. i might grab some of them bags from you on wed!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 20 2008, 01:18 AM~12480828
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:wave: :dunno:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

so the 4 cyllinders are 6 buks? imma have to grab a set. i love the radio faces bro. lol i cant build a model nomore without it. wuzza with the digital guages?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 21 2008, 10:24 AM~12490285
> *so the 4 cyllinders are 6 buks? imma have to grab a set. i love the radio faces bro. lol i cant build a model nomore without it. wuzza with the digital guages?
> *


haven't took the time to finish resizing them.... i got the clarity up.... but they came out a little too big on my test print....


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 21 2008, 02:03 PM~12490557
> *haven't took the time to finish resizing them.... i got the clarity up.... but they came out a little too big on my test print....
> *


cool let me know when there ready


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 20 2008, 06:18 AM~12480828
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YO GREAT WORK BRO....... HOW MUCH FOR 2 SETS SHIPING TO GERMANY.........
LET ME KNOW
THANX


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Dec 22 2008, 05:59 AM~12497250
> *YO GREAT WORK BRO....... HOW MUCH FOR 2 SETS  SHIPING TO GERMANY.........
> LET ME KNOW
> THANX
> *


pm me the lengths u want them


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 23 2008, 03:08 AM~12505888
> *
> 
> 
> ...


When "UNKO" buy some. :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 23 2008, 03:08 AM~12505888
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 nice!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Dec 23 2008, 12:28 AM~12505927
> *When "UNKO" buy some.  :biggrin:
> *


on the 1st? :biggrin: i no take food stamps brah


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 23 2008, 03:34 AM~12505940
> *on the 1st?  :biggrin:  i no take food stamps brah
> *


 :biggrin: Das how we survived on the WESSIDE. FOODSTAMPS 4 life.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Those came out good! I'm fixin to use some of your bags on my next build.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

*cough* 84'z *cough*....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 18 2008, 12:17 PM~10681001
> *i can't find any good pics of a 90 digital dash  maybe hearse has one in his 90 hearse?
> *


:yes: you need a pic?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Dec 23 2008, 04:22 AM~12506016
> *:yes: you need a pic?
> *


 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Dec 23 2008, 01:22 AM~12506016
> *:yes: you need a pic?
> *


can u? without the steerin wheel in the way


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 24 2008, 03:28 PM~12518864
> *can u? without the steerin wheel in the way
> *


:yes: i can i have to go put a battery in the car first though and we got snowed , give me a day or 2....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

finally picked up more ink for my printer....


















now for sale again.... PM me....

there are <span style=\'color:blue\'>*$4*....


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

can u do animal prints? like zebra and leapord?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Mar 20 2009, 05:16 PM~13341772
> *can u do animal prints? like zebra and leapord?
> *


go to http://www.scaledreams.com for those


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

where at that site? ive been looking everywhere


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

oh snap nevermind, they must be new!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

um.. how about under decals?? LOL.. sorry man just had to bust your balls..

http://stores.scaledreams.com/-strse-Decals/Categories.bok


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i also have *$3 a pair*

pm for package quotes


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

HEY RO U THINK U GONNA HAVE SOME STEREO FACES NEXT WK? I WANT TO GET @ LEAST 2 SHEETS 4 NOW, OH ALSO... I DON'T SEE ANY PIX 4 THE TV'S. I MIGHT GET SOME 2.PLEASE POST SOME PIX OF THOSE TV'S?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Mar 20 2009, 07:56 PM~13343236
> *HEY RO U THINK U GONNA HAVE SOME STEREO FACES NEXT WK? I WANT TO GET @ LEAST 2 SHEETS 4 NOW, OH ALSO... I DON'T SEE ANY PIX 4 THE TV'S. I MIGHT GET SOME 2.PLEASE POST SOME PIX OF THOSE TV'S?
> *


for the TVs, just let me kno what u want and in what sizes


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

man those look good homie im sure ill be getting more cylinders from you


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by julian blea_@May 18 2008, 06:45 PM~10683918
> *HEY ROLLIN CAN YOU ALSO PUT THOSE FELIX LINCENS PLATES
> *


 :biggrin: 


































*$3 shipped a set of 8 plates*

requests available too :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Any Hawaii or Impala plates? :dunno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

already making some for lb808 :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 21 2009, 01:46 AM~13343878
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


those look bad ass have any of texas


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 20 2009, 11:10 PM~13344073
> *those look bad ass have any of texas
> *


i can make some :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 21 2009, 03:15 AM~13344082
> *i can make some  :biggrin:
> *


ill take 3 sheets


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 20 2009, 11:20 PM~13344089
> *ill take 3 sheets
> *












































































pm me custom requests.....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 21 2009, 03:46 AM~13343878
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




:0 :0 :0


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

PM sent about radio faces. Print up a sheet of Pontiac plates!


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

I'll hit you up on the Impala & Philippine plates when I return from my trip. Lookin Good Mang.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

WestTexas_lowlow, Tonioseven, [email protected], Big Poppa 

sent out this morning


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2009)

See you posting up the good stuff. :biggrin: I'll be getting with you on some soon.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

damn bro shit looks good


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 21 2009, 06:00 AM~13345025
> *PM sent about radio faces. Print up a sheet of Pontiac plates!
> *


just pontiac or GTO also?


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 can you make the impala plates with frame around them?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

PM ME OR GET AT ME ON YAHOO FOR SOME PLATES BRO!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 21 2009, 07:46 PM~13350451
> *PM ME OR GET AT ME ON YAHOO FOR SOME PLATES BRO!
> *


what u need homie? i don't see you logged onto yahoo


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:0 me too


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

can u make bucs plates


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Mar 22 2009, 01:05 AM~13350990
> *can u make bucs plates
> *


pm me what u wanna give me for kit


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

some custom orders


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

can't forget the chevy :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 21 2009, 11:46 PM~13350002
> *just pontiac or GTO also?
> *


Just Pontiac. I got 3 Bonnevilles, 2 Catalinas, a GTO and a Trans Am that they can go on.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 22 2009, 03:04 AM~13351905
> *Just Pontiac. I got 3 Bonnevilles, 2 Catalinas, a GTO and a Trans Am that they can go on.
> *


PM sent


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

why does all the good shit come out when im broke!?


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Mar 22 2009, 03:20 PM~13354466
> *why does all the good shit come out when im broke!?
> *


Why?? Because we plan it that why.. Cant let the good stuff escape to the great white north...LMAO..


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Mar 22 2009, 11:20 AM~13354466
> *why does all the good shit come out when im broke!?
> *


 :biggrin: more by requests


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

looking killer..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

hell yea.....................


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i also have *$3 a pair*

pm for package quotes 

my airbags in use.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

*lowridermodels* put in a *HUGE *order.... :0 










more custom designs...


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

they are looking good rollin!!!! i sent my payment out today!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 22 2009, 11:18 PM~13359197
> *lowridermodels put in a HUGE order....  :0
> 
> 
> ...


Rollin... How much do you charge for those right there homie. I wanna order some too.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

HEY GRASS ASS ! CUT 1 OUT AND ADD IT ON A BUMPER SO I CAN SEE THE SIZE SCALE !

THE SAME FOR THE RADIO FACES ! IF ALL WORKS RIGHT TOGETHER I GOT A FEW FOR YOU TO DO ALSO !


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Mar 23 2009, 10:24 AM~13363546-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


here's an example of a stereo face in use...

stock dash with 2-knob radio....










i simply cut off the stock buttons and knobs then cut a stereo face out the sheet.... glued on with a drop of plain white glue....


















/quote]


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sent out for Big Poppa and Tonioseven saturday

another bunch for Tonioseven today
and since the order was big i got a confirmation #03080660000001932992 for lowridermodels

uffin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 23 2009, 07:31 PM~13366886
> *sent out for Big Poppa and Tonioseven saturday
> 
> another bunch for Tonioseven today
> ...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Mar 23 2009, 10:23 AM~13363538
> *Rollin... How much do you charge for those right there homie. I wanna order some too.
> *


pm me you list


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 23 2009, 08:31 PM~13366886
> *sent out for Big Poppa and Tonioseven saturday
> 
> another bunch for Tonioseven today
> ...


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Sick work you putting in homie.... I gonna be hittin you up w/a order soon. Happen to have some Puerto Rican plates?


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 23 2009, 12:18 AM~13359197
> *lowridermodels put in a HUGE order....  :0
> 
> 
> ...



 
:nicoderm:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bos82+Mar 23 2009, 10:23 AM~13363538-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


got your PM... replied


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

HEY BRO, PM ME YOUR ADDY AGAIN. I CLEANED OUT MY PM'S LIKE A DUMBASS AND DELETED YOURS.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 24 2009, 08:31 PM~13382333
> *HEY BRO, PM ME YOUR ADDY AGAIN. I CLEANED OUT MY PM'S LIKE A DUMBASS AND DELETED YOURS.
> *


pm sent


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

got my package today bro, everything looks killer, and thanks for the hook-up :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 25 2009, 05:40 PM~13391303
> *got my package today bro, everything looks killer, and thanks for the hook-up :biggrin:
> *


glad you like it


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

any good plates for a 67 impala also want a set of FELIX plates


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Bro, I got the radio faces yesterday and they're nice as hell!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

I got my plates today homie,thanx for the hook up ill be getting more in the future!


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 26 2009, 03:41 PM~13398942
> *Bro, I got the radio faces yesterday and they're nice as hell!!
> *


x2


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mcloven+Mar 26 2009, 12:33 PM~13398870-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


glad you're happy homie.... lookin forward to more


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

pancho1969 and 93FULLSIZE.... got your payments in today's mail... your items will be in the mail tomorrow uffin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 27 2009, 03:35 AM~13404558
> *pancho1969 and 93FULLSIZE.... got your payments in today's mail... your items will be in the mail tomorrow  uffin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 26 2009, 11:35 PM~13404558
> *pancho1969 and 93FULLSIZE.... got your payments in today's mail... your items will be in the mail tomorrow  uffin:
> *


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 27 2009, 02:32 AM~13404544
> *some of these would look good.....
> 
> more hotrod....
> ...


Got 'em today!! Good lookin' out for tha hookup!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:0 mine go out ? 


:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 27 2009, 05:22 PM~13411934
> *:0 mine go out ?
> :biggrin:
> *


i gotta get off work early enough to get to the post office for yours


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 28 2009, 10:07 AM~13415398
> *i gotta get off work early enough to get to the post office for yours
> *


ill send kit mon or tues


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sent out some plates for phatras yesterday and got a MO from darkside customs..... yours will be dropped in the mail tomorrow


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

N I C E S H Y T B U Y I T U P ! ! !


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Rollin, you got any faceplates ready? I got 10 bucks I can spend on faces and plates..... Let me know... uffin:


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

I'd like one sheet of each of these. Drop me a pm with a price and PayPal info. Thanks!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init+Mar 30 2009, 08:49 AM~13432458-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Got my plates today.. I will be ordering more.. Top notch stuff.. Thanks


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Mar 31 2009, 06:40 PM~13449841
> *Got my plates today.. I will be ordering more.. Top notch stuff.. Thanks
> *


already? damn.... they went out saturday morning :0


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

GOT MINE YESTERDAY THANKS FOR THE EXTRAS :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 31 2009, 06:53 PM~13450009
> *GOT MINE YESTERDAY THANKS FOR THE EXTRAS  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Got Mines too Big Dawg!!! Thanks for the extra set!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

i got my plates couple days ago homie!!! they are great...ill be getting at ya for some more bro!!! thanks again!!!!!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 24 2008, 03:28 PM~12518864
> *can u? without the steerin wheel in the way
> *


yes i can how are these?


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

YOU EVER THINK OF PLAYING LOTTO WITH YOUR LUCKY 7'Z OVER THERE LOL


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe+Apr 1 2009, 12:01 PM~13456232-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i kno huh :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 1 2009, 08:34 PM~13459871
> *that should work perfectly.... gimme some time to get to work on them.... i kno huh  :biggrin:
> *


i wanna few when there ready.... :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

thanks for all the feedback homies.....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 1 2009, 10:16 PM~13461339
> *thanks for all the feedback homies.....
> 
> 
> ...


those are sick .... and missouri too! :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 1 2009, 07:49 PM~13461623
> *those are sick .... and missouri too! :0
> *


i can make some for you too


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

ROLLIN JUST DID SOME FLORIDA TAGS FOR ME, AND THEY ARE PERFECT. I LOVE THEM, AND I DON'T EVEN HAVE THEM YET. THANKS AGAIN ROLLIN. :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship: :420:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 2 2009, 02:02 AM~13462363
> *i can make some for you too
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sent out packages for:

06150xlt, rodriguezmodels, IBLDMYOWN, BODINE 

hope you guys like them


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 2 2009, 07:09 PM~13469034
> *sent out packages for:
> 
> 06150xlt, rodriguezmodels, IBLDMYOWN, BODINE
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Apr 2 2009, 01:48 AM~13462654
> *ROLLIN JUST DID SOME FLORIDA TAGS FOR ME, AND THEY ARE PERFECT. I LOVE THEM, AND I DON'T EVEN HAVE THEM YET. THANKS AGAIN ROLLIN. :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :420:
> *


your sets went out this morning


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 1 2009, 11:16 PM~13461339
> *thanks for all the feedback homies.....
> 
> 
> ...


where u get the tag holders?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 3 2009, 04:43 PM~13479057
> *where u get the tag holders?
> *


Detail Master DM2023 from http://www.scaledreams.com


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

got packages going out for Ohio Chad and Scur-rape-init first thing in the morning.....

got this packed up and ready for another customer to ship out as soon as his MO arrives uffin: uffin: 










thanks for your business homies


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

got payment from BobCutlass81 in the mail today and i sent his package out too....

also sent out a couple boxes for 85 biarittz and spikekidd999


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

Thanks for the update rollin.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

got mine today 

THANX


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 6 2009, 07:34 PM~13501526
> *got mine today
> 
> THANX
> *


x2


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

X3


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

no problem homies..... hope you like them uffin: uffin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I NEED MORE TAGS. PM'ED


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got my package. Thanks bro!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Got my sh!t today bro!! Thanks for the quick shipment! Cant wait to put them faces on!! BUY THIS SH!T UP PEOPLE!!!!!

Later bro
Junior


----------



## BobCutlass81 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 6 2009, 12:30 AM~13493960
> *got packages going out for Ohio Chad and Scur-rape-init first thing in the morning.....
> 
> got this packed up and ready for another customer to ship out as soon as his MO arrives  uffin:  uffin:
> ...


Just got my order today looks clean thanks for the extras too.......


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Apr 8 2009, 03:11 PM~13521818-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no problem homies


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i also have *$3 a pair*

pm for package quotes 

my airbags in use.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

custom stereo faces for your models....


















there are <span style=\'color:blue\'>*$4*....


here's an example of a stereo face in use...

stock dash with 2-knob radio....










i simply cut off the stock buttons and knobs then cut a stereo face out the sheet.... glued on with a drop of plain white glue....


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Got my package today thanks old skoo


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 10 2009, 03:59 PM~13542478
> *Got my package today thanks old skoo
> *


only now? everyone else got theirs long ago


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

*SOLD*

i don;t wanna get into selling kits.... there isn't any money in them for me for what i pay for them and shipping..... but i wanna toss this up to see if anyone is interested.... would make a killer early 90s low with the ass locked up and wires poking out..... uffin: 


























shoot me an offer if intersted..... uffin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 10 2009, 09:00 PM~13542915
> *i don;t wanna get into selling kits.... there isn't any money in them for me for what i pay for them and shipping..... but i wanna toss this up to see if anyone is interested.... would make a killer early 90s low with the ass locked up and wires poking out.....  uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sold to 85 biarittz


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sent out bags for urjustamemory today uffin: 

pm me for your custom requests on plates homies


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

here are some plates i've made for homies....










































uffin:


----------



## urjustamemory (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 15 2009, 12:31 AM~13580374
> *sent out bags for urjustamemory today  uffin:
> 
> 
> *



Got the air bags today. They are awesome.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@Apr 17 2009, 05:28 AM~13604754
> *Got the air bags today. They are awesome.
> *


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

WTF? How come I've never seen this thread before?  

Got any Indiana license plates? :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 17 2009, 07:26 PM~13611902
> *WTF? How come I've never seen this thread before?
> 
> Got any Indiana license plates? :biggrin:
> *


no problem pm me what u need homie


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

BUY UP THESE CUSTOM PARTS...GOOD SH*T HERE!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 19 2009, 03:19 PM~13623175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

made a bunch of orders and more for me too :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

where them pa plates at? :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 20 2009, 12:33 AM~13627820
> *made a bunch of orders and more for me too  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i guess i should have mentioned that the cali muf dvr tags should have been black plates.... :uh: my bad ill just have to work with them......


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 20 2009, 03:09 PM~13631286
> *where them pa plates at? :biggrin:
> *





:dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 20 2009, 05:01 PM~13636500
> *:dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


:dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

here are some plates i've made for homies....










































uffin: *$4 for a set of 4 pairs of personal plates..... $3 for the generic sets....* discounts on larger orders.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i also have *$3 a pair*

pm for package quotes 

my airbags in use.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> custom stereo faces for your models....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

custom stereo faces for your models....



















Prints look supersharp!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey olskool how much for for the digital gauges homie :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

DID YOU EVER GET A CHANCE TO MESS WITH THE TAGS I WANTED?


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

[email protected] YEA!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

i bought some plates from olskoo , and they were really nice , and homeboy was real eay to work with , everything was right on time . thanx again bro uffin: , ill be seeing you again .........


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@May 6 2009, 05:17 PM~13809550
> *i bought some plates from olskoo , and they were really nice , and homeboy was real eay to work with , everything was right on time . thanx again bro  uffin: , ill be seeing you again .........
> *


  no problem homie.... thank you


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 1 2009, 03:01 PM~13456232
> *yes i can how are these?
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

$10 plus shipping.....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 30 2009, 09:53 PM~14049028
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 MAN! I WISH I HAD EXTRA MONEY!


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Homie sent a IM... consider those rims SOLD!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

here are some plates i've made for homies....










































uffin: *$4 for a set of 4 pairs of personal plates..... $3 for the generic sets....* discounts on larger orders.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i also have *$3 a pair*

pm for package quotes 

my airbags in use.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

*>>>>>>*</span></span>​


one tank and compressor *with* your choice of any 2 pairs of bags... slammed or inflated.... enough to do one ride... 

<img src=\'http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee175/rollinoldskoo/4sale/IMG_5905.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<span style=\'color:red\'>*$15 shipped with confirmation*


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

hell yeah bro, nice deal on those compressors. 

I started making my own plates, not for sale. I was wondering how you printed yours? on photo or decal paper?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jun 1 2009, 03:31 PM~14066070
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i'll pick up some decal paper this week and give them a shot ok? :tongue:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 1 2009, 06:33 PM~14066083
> *i'll pick up some decal paper this week and give them a shot ok?  :tongue:
> *


i have the test car, i can be your ''quality control '' dept..... :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jun 1 2009, 03:39 PM~14066170
> *i have the test car, i can be your ''quality control '' dept..... :biggrin:
> *


i got a room full


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 31 2009, 07:15 PM~14054666
> *>>>>>></span></span>​
> one tank and compressor with your choice of any 2 pairs of bags... slammed or inflated.... enough to do one ride...
> 
> ...


I want a set.. :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 30 2009, 09:53 PM~14049028
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You still have these?! :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jun 1 2009, 06:31 PM~14066070
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

HEY BRO I WANT SOME C.M.B.I. CALI LIFESTYLE PLATES MADE CAN YOU DO IT...?

CALI
C.M.B.I.
LIFESTYLE

SOMETHING LIKE THIS.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Jun 9 2009, 11:46 AM~14141074
> *HEY BRO I WANT SOME C.M.B.I. CALI LIFESTYLE PLATES MADE CAN YOU DO IT...?
> 
> CALI
> ...


pm sent.....


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 9 2009, 04:20 PM~14140267
> *You still have these?!  :biggrin:
> *


X2. I need a set of these too. Where'd you get them G?


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 8 2009, 11:14 PM~14134520
> *
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jun 9 2009, 06:43 PM~14145789
> *:thumbsup:
> *


you should have it before the week is over  in the mail already


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 9 2009, 10:55 PM~14145965
> *you should have it before the week is over  in the mail already
> *



thanks again and bad ass i want to use some stuff for the build off


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jun 9 2009, 09:33 PM~14147113
> *thanks again and bad ass i want to use some stuff for the build off
> *


threw in a set of them impala plates at the top of the pic too..... for the hell of it 










:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

order going out for http://www.scaledreams.com

look thru this topic.... u will find unmatched quality  hit me up with your requests...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 31 2009, 01:04 PM~14054611
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anyone got pics of my plates in use?


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THATS ALL I GOT IN USE RIGHT NOW. BUT I'M VERY HAPPY WITH THE QUALITY!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

best looking plates hands down!


always killer product, and servise in this thread


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

thanks for posting homies :nicoderm:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey rollin how much for sum down2scale plates bro. can u do them like this ( dwn2scl ) hit me up bro


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 8 2009, 09:01 PM~15023417
> *hey rollin how much for sum down2scale plates bro. can u do them like this ( dwn2scl ) hit me up bro
> *


PM sent


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

ima need some more missouri plates, do you have the vintage style plates? (red ones) :biggrin: oh yeah , still holding on isle 5 for the digi dashes :uh:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 21 2008, 10:18 PM~11937010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*ARE U STILL MAKING THESE????* :happysad:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

do you still make these cylinders


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 16 2009, 01:29 PM~14784898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 6 2009, 08:54 PM~14999760
> *
> 
> 
> ...


killer product , yes, service... kneegrow cant even give a cracker a fuck you....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 18 2010, 10:46 PM~16934665
> *do you still make these cylinders
> 
> 
> ...


i missed this post.... pm me if you need more..... :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:wave:


----------

